# Jersey Wooly, Lionhead or Mix?



## BellaStellaStar (May 22, 2008)

Jersey Wooly, Lionhead or Mix? How can I tell what my bunny is? I have people telling me she looks like a wooly and others say lionhead....lol.

oh and how do I put a picture on here directly from my pc and not from another website?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Becca (May 22, 2008)

Someone on here will definetly be able to help you here is the link to a guide

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25443&forum_id=47


----------



## BellaStellaStar (May 23, 2008)

Well, I finally was able to get her picture uploaded as an avatar. Maybe this will help until I get an account for photobucket.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 23, 2008)

Looks like a wooly to my untrained eye.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (May 23, 2008)

How much does she weigh? How old is she? Definitely not a lionhead. Could be a Jersey, looks like she does not carry the dwarfing gene.

Sharon


----------



## BellaStellaStar (May 23, 2008)

2 and half months and almost 2 pounds.


----------



## Dublinperky (May 31, 2008)

You can see what Jersey Wools look like at [font="arial,sans-serif"][size="-1"]www.jerseywoolyrabbits.com[/size][/font]. Seems like your rabbit is a mix between Jersey and something else. Do you know if he is full breed? Where did you get him???

PS Your bunny is very cute!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (May 31, 2008)

2 lbs at 2 months is quite big, can pretty much rule out purebred jersey woolly. What about a French Angora mix?


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (May 31, 2008)

French Angora is too big of a rabbit. It is most likely a Jersey Wooly that does not carry the dwarfing gene. Those will get to 4 pounds.

Sharon


----------

